
Best project management software for non-tech project? - botolo
Hello,<p>I have been recently appointed to run a new program at a post-grad school as faculty. I will have to work with other faculty and staff and I need to properly organize tasks, goals, etc.<p>I have been working for few startups in the past and I am familiar with some project management tools, such as Basecamp, Pivotal Tracker, etc. but I have been away from that field for three years now.<p>What do you think would be a good tool to use at school to organize the new program? I need something easy to use (other faculties and staff do not have any previous experience with these tools) and the least invasive possible.<p>I will need to create goals, setup tasks for these goals, assign them to different people, monitor their status, share documents, keep discussions on track, etc.<p>The school does not have a Dropbox account. They are sharing docs and spreadsheet on the school&#x27;s Google Apps accounts.<p>Thanks!
======
7erb
I've been using KanbanFlow[1] and it's been doing the trick for me.

I also like Producteev[2]. It's full-featured and free for personal use (they
make their money on business accounts).

[1] [http://kanbanflow.com](http://kanbanflow.com)

[2] [http://producteev.com](http://producteev.com)

------
mergy
Smartsheet [http://www.smartsheet.com](http://www.smartsheet.com)

